# محاضرات ظل و منظور جامده جدا



## ريبا1 (10 مارس 2006)

محاضرات ظل و منظور جامده جدا


ومازال للموضوع بقيه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 مارس 2006)

ريبا ...محاضرات متميزه ...لكن نطمع ان تكون مدعمه باسكتشات وصور حتي تكون المحاضرات اكثر وضوحا وقوة
وشكرا كثيرا لك


----------



## ريبا1 (10 مارس 2006)

هذه بعض الاسكتشات المدعمه بشرح يارب تفيدكم


----------



## ريبا1 (10 مارس 2006)

انتظروا بقية المحاضرات سارسلها لكم ان شاء الله


----------



## troy_119 (10 مارس 2006)

رائعه و شكرن و نرجو المزيد


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (10 مارس 2006)

*مشكور*

بارك الله فيك
ولكن لوكانت الرسومات بواسطه اليد الحره كانت افضل:84: :68: 
وعلى كل مشكور مجهودك
وبارك الله فيك

م/ م. السلوكي


----------



## ريبا1 (11 مارس 2006)

انتظروا منى المزيد


----------



## ريبا1 (12 مارس 2006)

لو كان فى احد محتاج اى استفسارات يسال والله يا جماعه الموضوع مهم جدالا تهملوه


----------



## ريبا1 (17 مارس 2006)

و الله محاضرات مهمه جدا


----------



## midomail2006 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اوى على محاضراتك و منتظرين منك المزيد


----------



## عاطف1977 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على أعمالك لكن على ما أعتقد انه يجب الحديث وصفيا عن ظلين لكل نقطة الظل الحقيقي و الظل المنكسر و هذا لإستعمالها في عملية إنشاء الظلال المنكسرة بين مستوي الإسقاط الرأسي و الالأفقي.
كما أنه يجب الحديث في بداية موضوع الظلال على الأنواع الثلاثة الشهيرة :
الظل الذاتي
الظل المسقط
الظل المحمول 
هذه الثلاثة التي لا يمكن ان يخرج اي ظل عن تصنيفها.


----------



## zoubir (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الدرس


----------



## salah_snz (1 يناير 2007)

المحاضرات دي جات في وقتها ألف شكر


----------



## salah_snz (1 يناير 2007)

مافيش انشاء معماري لأولى عمارة و تبقى خدمة جامدة لدفعة أولى عمارة جامعة طنطا


----------



## salah_snz (1 يناير 2007)

أنا عايز الباقي
(ظل الأجسام)
وده المهم


----------



## علي ضيف (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي المحاضرات الرائعه التي قدمتها لنا 

ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## abdo0 (21 فبراير 2010)

ياريت ترفعو اللينك بتاع كتاب neufertاللى بيتكلم عن مقاسات جسم الانسان بليييييييييييز(محتاجو اوى


----------



## مهندسة منة (5 أبريل 2010)

تسلم إيك ع المجهود الجميل دا ,, شكرااا ,, و انا بصراحة عندي مشكلة ف المنظور كمان ,, لو في دروس عن المنظور اتمنى تنزلها ,, و شكرا جدا ليك ,,


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ToKSeeDo (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا

ولكن كنت ننتظر محاضرات المنظور ايضا


----------



## eng.sahr (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزااكي الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود ولك جزيل الشكر
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## memoforever (24 ديسمبر 2010)

thak you


----------

